# Tank ready for rams ???



## Z90a (Sep 25, 2011)

My 20 gal tall tank has been cycling sence Sunday night. My ph is at 7. My temp is at 77 my ammonia is 0 nitites 0 nitrates 0. It's planted. When can I put my Bolivian rams in. There's no fish in it yet and I found a great pair of rams. There's not any alerge yet. How long untill I can get these fish in my tank??


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

A tank needs to cycle for 4-6 weeks before it is ready for fish.

An easy way to cycle the tank is to take a filter from an existing tank and to put it onto the new tank and voila, you're ready to go. I haven't had to cycle a tank the old way in about 2 years thanks to this method


----------



## Z90a (Sep 25, 2011)

Unfortinitly I don't have a used filter. Is there any other way to speed up the process? Bacteria starters? Anything. Some one will buy this pair in that amount of time


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

There isn't anything in a bottle that will speed up the cycling process by a significant amount. Seachem Stability is said to help, but it doesn't help a lot. All you can do is wait. Although since there aren't any fish in the tank and you're not dosing ammonia, there's no cycling anyways.


----------



## Z90a (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm thinking of putting in 4 zebra danios. They are hardy little guys Iv heard. And they live in the same conditions as Bolivian rams which is my main goal to get. They should start the cycle off well. My ph is 7 temp is 74 ammonia and nitites 0 and nitrates are like .5. 
What do y'all think


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

too cold, and bolivians are SA, while danios are asian. And fishless cycling is a much better choice. Go to walmart or smthn and get some ammonia cleaner. and just use that.

Read this article for fishless cycling: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/fishless_cycle.php

Also the danio's constant movement might stress or tick your rams off. Try some tetras instead. (cardinals, neons, rummy nose, lemon, black phantom, glolite, head & tail lite, etc).

As a side note, how is it that you have nitrates in the tank if it's brand new? Did you get some gravel or filter media from a friend or something?


----------



## Z90a (Sep 25, 2011)

I bought bog wood from a lfs that was submerged in a fish tank. So maybe a little bit of bacteria was on the wood??? And as long as this ammonia cleaner isn't to expensive I will give it a shot. What's the worst that could happen drain my tank. And you said just ammonia cleaner?


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

It should have ammonia, water, and nothing else, maybe a chellating agent if that. The drift wood will help but I doubt it'll be enough. Worst case scenario you add too much ammonia and have to do more water changes in the END to get out the excess nitrates. Read the article i posted on my last post too; it's from this site and it explains how to do a fishless cycle.


----------



## Z90a (Sep 25, 2011)

I just got ammonia will add it as soon as my tank water reaches 80 degrees. Do I need to take out the carbon filter pad or leave it in


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

Activated carbon shouldn't remove ammonia, unless it also contains ammonia remover. Check to see if it does, if not, just leave it in it wont do much.


----------



## Z90a (Sep 25, 2011)

Okay thank you. Really this info is super helpful. I test with ammonia strips which are kind of difficult to tell which color matches what. But it kind of looks like 0.5-1. Maybe 2. I'll Waite for it to drop to zero and from there will add again


----------



## mr86mister (Sep 19, 2011)

Sounds like you are slowly getting there. Great advice was given so I would take them up on their information. Keep us up to date on your system. I would love to watch it come along!


----------



## Z90a (Sep 25, 2011)

Well I tested yesterday and the ammonia was like 0-.25. You know how the strip tests get, not easy to tell. So I put in about 60 drops of my ammonia and tested it 3 hours later and it looked like about .5. These test strips really suck IMO. But nitrites are on the rise around 3. Not that it even matters but nitrates are about 40. I'm testing in about 30 min so I'll post it up then. 
But does anyone know a easier more accurate testing strategy then test strips. Every time I dip it in it comes out the same. The colors look the same to me.


----------



## Z90a (Sep 25, 2011)

Ammonia who the **** knows 0-.5 nitrite 3 nitrate about 40. I'm I'm really wanting fish by Friday next week so I'm getting some established tank gravel from a friend to put in my filter.


----------



## TeteRouge (Feb 15, 2009)

Sounds a good idea! Maybe your friend has some "used" filter media as well? or could put some of yours in their filter for a few days? Good luck, let us know how it works :thumb:


----------



## Z90a (Sep 25, 2011)

Performed a 10% water change today. With that my readings were. Ammonia 0. Nitrite 1. Nitrate 20. Ph is steady at 7-7.5. Gh is 60. So hopefully my tank will get some fish at the end of the week I'm thinking hopefully by Thursday. Iv found two nice rams at my lfs. I think ones female ones male not 100% sure. I hope there still there when my tank is ready. If not I might get them online. Y'all know any good online stores to check out. I'm looking for zero birth defected bolivian rams a male and female of same size and maturity.


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

You're getting there  I'd see if I can get some liquid test kit tho: they're much more accurate. I personally use API freshwater master test kit. Doesn't cost a ton and works like a dream.


----------



## Z90a (Sep 25, 2011)

I will look into it. As long as it's not more then like 15 dollars. I'm so excited it's rediculis. Some nights I can hardly sleep. Any recommended online stores


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

No clue. i don't buy stuff online, unless it's from my local forums, which is fine with me since everyone on it lives around me and are usually within driving/walking distance.


----------



## Z90a (Sep 25, 2011)

Okay well I hope that no body buys the rams at my lfs. Should I get three and see if they pair up then take the odd one back. Or just get two and see how it goes.


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

First ask if they can hold the fish, for as long as possible (most places hold the fish for up to a week). Next, see if you can sex the rams in the store. If you can't, then see if you notice any that swim together and kind of guard an area of the tank. If you can then buy the best male and female you see. If you can't then get 4-6 juveniles and let them pair up.


----------



## Z90a (Sep 25, 2011)

Well I went today and what I believe to be the male( has long red things trailing behind his tail/ three front spikes are like stairs small then longer) was chasing a female( three first spikes all same length) around the tank and try's to keep the smaller one away from her. They onlyhave three bolivians so the get 4-6 isn't possible. Two are both about 2 inches one is 1 inch. 
And I don't have enough room for that many.


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

Well you'd get rid of the others and just keep one pair ofc... But sounds like theres a pair in the tank. Take a few pictures with a decent camera and post it here if you want to be sure.


----------



## Z90a (Sep 25, 2011)

I'll try posting pics here is always a pain. You have to go through photobucket which is stupid


----------

